# Anybody Want To Trade An Older Car Or Mini Van For A Fully Guided Hunt(s) ??



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Anybody have an older car or mini van that they would like to trade for a fully guided bow hunt or Turkey hunt ? _Or BOTH ?_

I have a family that I'm helping for Christmas that is hurt'in pretty good.
They have 2 small children 1 and 4 yrs. old and are struggling to say the least, but, they are _trying hard_ to make it. 
These are good, decent, intelligent folks that are not living off the system, they have just fallen on some really hard times.

I don't have to go into what it's like with out a vehicle, not to mention not having a vehicle _with 2 little ones._ 
_Good Lord,_ how on earth would you get the kids to the doctor or ER room in an emerengcy ? Going to the store ? 
I have no idea how they are doing it now. I didn't ask.

I'll guide _for 2 guys for 2 days_ this Spring for Turkeys, everything included. Food, lodging etc ..... _*Value : 600.00*_
OR 
1 guy for 2 full days days on a Fall bow hunt, again, everything included.
_*Value : 600.000*_

_*OR, if the vehicle is worth it, BOTH hunts. Value 1200.00*_

Take a peek in my gallery for animals that I've killed over the years, or, the latest Christmas Auctions for comments of other members here that I've guided. 

_I promise you one heck'uva hunt._ :coolgleam

I'm not making anything off this guys. 
These people have kids and needs that have to be attended to, they just need someone to extend a hand and a smile to help gett'em back on their feet.

These folks weren't real keen on me I'm doing this, they have their pride and dignity, but circumstances being what they are, there are kids to think of here.

Anybody that can help me on this, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## JonnyStaxx (Apr 9, 2008)

How soon would you need the vehicle?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

The sooner the better.


----------



## JonnyStaxx (Apr 9, 2008)

I will have to talk to the girlfriend about it. I am getting a truck soon, but it won't be until tax time. If I can get her to agree to share a car until then, we can talk. I would love a fully guided hunt because it is something I have always wanted to do, plus I get to help out a family the needs it. Looks like a win/win for me.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

JonnyStaxx said:


> I will have to talk to the girlfriend about it. I am getting a truck soon, but it won't be until tax time. If I can get her to agree to share a car until then, we can talk. I would love a fully guided hunt because it is something I have always wanted to do, plus I get to help out a family the needs it. Looks like a win/win for me.


That'll work !


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Come'on guys.

Somebody has to have an oldie but a good'un sitting around.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted this to a georgia hunting forum..you never know..


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Cool ! Thanks !

I've had guys fly in from as far as Alberta Canada to hunt Gobblers, so ya never know......


----------



## JonnyStaxx (Apr 9, 2008)

The good news is that I managed to talk to the lady about the car. She is fine with it, and even asked about going on the turkey hunt. The bad news is ,there is a problem with the vehicle. I had it to the mechanic yesterday and today and they couldn't figure it out. 

I would hate for something to break on it after giving it to these people because I would feel terrible. It still runs and drives, but the check engine light comes on and off. After that happens, the car will randomly shut off. It still has power to everything, but the engine just shuts off without warning. If you are still interested in it, I would be more than happy to help.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

JonnyStaxx said:


> The good news is that I managed to talk to the lady about the car. She is fine with it, and even asked about going on the turkey hunt. The bad news is ,there is a problem with the vehicle. I had it to the mechanic yesterday and today and they couldn't figure it out.
> 
> I would hate for something to break on it after giving it to these people because I would feel terrible. It still runs and drives, but the check engine light comes on and off. After that happens, the car will randomly shut off. It still has power to everything, but the engine just shuts off without warning. If you are still interested in it, I would be more than happy to help.


I don't think that they'll be able to afford any repairs, any major ones anyway. Sounds to me like it might me in the computer...... 

I got a very good lead on a car yesterday, so, hopefully that will pan out.
I'll post up if it does.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## JonnyStaxx (Apr 9, 2008)

Any time. If there is anything else I can do, feel free to let me know.


----------

